# KC Cigar Dinners (Outlaw)



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just trying to guage some idea of possible intrest here. Outlaw Cigar in KC, Mo. is putting together a few dinner herfs this year in the KC Metro area, with ....

3/23/2007 - Manuel Quesada Dinner (Fonseca)

5/18/2007 - Jorge Padron Dinner (Padron)

8/24/2007 - Dinner with Litto Gomez (La Flor Dominica)

10/12/2007 - Dinner with Tim Ozgener (CAO)

These are RSVP events ... I don't know anything about them, other than the info can be found on the *Outlaw Cigar website*, but the events sound rather interesting. No pricing information is given on the Outlaw site, but I can contact them & see what we would be looking at price-wise, if there is any intrest in some of my local BOTLs attending.

Waddayathink ??? Anyone been to one of these ??? Anyone interested in going ??? Post away.


----------

